# Anyone had 2 missed miscarriages in a row?



## bethyb

found out yesterday the baby in my belly died a couple of weeks ago (saw heartbeat 2 weeks and a day ago) just started to bleed but may have to g into hospital on monday but feel such a failure..
anyone had two miscarriages and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy?
feel so low.. thanks


----------



## coccyx

:hugs:Awful time for you I know. Believe me you are not a failure. Sadly miscarriage is very common, and having more than one is not uncommon. I have had numerous miscarriages but am now expecting baby number 4. Keep strong and never give up hope.


----------



## Carley

I haven't yet, we have only started trying after our 2 miss miscarriages last year. I feel your pain hunny. :hugs:


----------



## lulu2008

i am sorry for your loss i just had an ectopic... baby dust to you all


----------



## Carley

sending my love to you all :hugs:


----------



## bethyb

both of mine were missed miscarriages, although this time i miscarried naturally at home. We have a two year old already but i cant take it in, everything i read the first time said id prob go on to have a healthy pregnancy and i cant believe its happened, i saw babys heartbeat two weeks ago. Im going to try again after my period although im hurting now..


----------



## Uvlollypop

big hugs


----------



## Tracey2008

I am so sorry I had two miscarriages in a row. The first we got to 8 weeks and 1 day we had seen a heartbeat and had a scan photo. The next time I fell pregnant I miscarried at 5 weeks. They could not explain why as I had carried before and had 4 healthy children. After the two miscarriages we tried again straight away I didnt even get a period following the second miscarriage and I got a healthy baby son. Hes 17 months old now and we sadly we miscarried again two weeks ago but we are ttc again. Dont give up hope I am sure you will get a sticky bean. We were told to try low dose asprin so giving that a go this time as well as vitamin b6.

I hope all goes well when you ttc again and you go on to have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## bethyb

aww Tracy thanks for replying..
I have a little boy already, he was a surprise baby that brought us totally together as a family and was just so meant to be..
We are now engaged and very in love and want to have another baby and having the two miscarriages has just devestated me..
I found out the first baby had no heartbeat at 8 weeks and measured 6 5 days and this time i was nine weeks and baby was 6 weeks 6 days.. I miscarried naturally though this time on saturday.
I feel raw. My best mate, my mum.. nobody understands me and i feel so isolated AGAIN!
Im desperate to try again but both the consultant and my dr told me to wait as they fear i wont be strong enough to cope if i lose the next one..
I had the first one in November so its been a rough few months.
thankyou for a little bit of hope :)


----------



## hopeful4baby

I've also had 2 m/c, very early ones. Never even saw anything. The second one happened so fast, I didn't even have it confirmed by my doctor. I took us no effort at all to get pregnant those times, now however, we've been trying for a year. So we are still waiting for our first! The pain will get better with time and you'll soon feel ready to try again. I'm sure you will have another one just fine, especially as you already have a proof that you could do it! Good luck!


----------



## bethyb

thankyou hun. zac was a surprise baby and now we trying it is going like this..
i just need to stay strong and focused dont I?! xx


----------



## mummybear10

Hi, I know how you are feeling ... I had two miscarriages in a row, its devastating especially when your friends are getting pregnant at the same time and going on to have healthy babies, as awful as it sounds i sometimes think why me and not them, i dont feel I can be around them and i feel i am cutting myself off and becoming isolated and sad. I have one child already and she is missing out because I no longer want to join in the social circle because seeing the new babies brings my losses and sadness back up in my mind. To make matters worse, my marriage has hit a rough spot because of my sadness and my inability to put on a smiley face for my husband, I am short with him and and he has now said that any baby making plans are on hold, which makes me feel even worse than ever about myself. If it wasnt for my child who i adore, I dont know what i would do. Does anyone else know how I feel?


----------



## Freya

Hiya, I've had two losses, one was a MMC - after which the relationship with OH went down hill, it was horrible and he said the dreaded words that he didn't want us to 'try' for 6 months or so! This initially made me very angry as I just wanted a happy and healthy pregnancy and baby, more so after the losses.

I guess I'm saying do know how you feel as was in a very similar situation back then. I know everyone is different, but feel confident you can come through this. Waiting was the right thing for us - even though I didn't appreciate this at the time!!! It gave the relationship chance to get back on track and for my head to get around things.

Despite 2 losses, I was able to have a baby (albeit a nervous pregnancy), and I'm sure it will happen for you too. I was shocked to be told by my doctor at the hospital that even three miscarriages in a row isn't that medically unusual!

Take it one day at a time, but everything will get back on track for you.

XXX


----------



## Beanbabe

Im so sorry honey. I had an early mc in Mar 09 and then a mmc in Jan 10. It is really really tough. My first two pregnancies were perfect and my next two ended badly. There is no reason why. Take things easy and give urself some time to grieve. Personally I think waiting a little while after a mc is a good idea. It gives you time to come to terms with what you have lost and I think that is very important. take care :hugs:


----------



## Lucia

I have had two mmc now. I am going in for a D&C tomorrow - I also had one with my last mmc as for some reason, my body doesn't seem to do the right thing....

I am sorry for your losses, but I know how you are feeling...*hugs*


----------



## brittania

mummybear10 said:


> Hi, I know how you are feeling ... I had two miscarriages in a row, its devastating especially when your friends are getting pregnant at the same time and going on to have healthy babies, as awful as it sounds i sometimes think why me and not them, i dont feel I can be around them and i feel i am cutting myself off and becoming isolated and sad. I have one child already and she is missing out because I no longer want to join in the social circle because seeing the new babies brings my losses and sadness back up in my mind. To make matters worse, my marriage has hit a rough spot because of my sadness and my inability to put on a smiley face for my husband, I am short with him and and he has now said that any baby making plans are on hold, which makes me feel even worse than ever about myself. If it wasnt for my child who i adore, I dont know what i would do. Does anyone else know how I feel?

I was working as a paraprofessional at an Elementary school. I started a few days before finding out I was pregnant. The teacher in the class I was in was pregnant as well. Two weeks after finding out I was pregnant I miscarried. I had a tough time. In addition to all the work I had to miss (bedrest before mis was determined, ill while going through mis after) I couldn't stop crying. They ended up letting me go. Now I'm sure I have postpartum depression since reading about it. But it was so hard to see anyone pregnant when I'd just lost my baby.


----------



## mouseymo

i have just had my second mc and cant describe the pain i am feeling. just pain is the only way to explain it, and i keep thinking when will i have a baby? sadly i cant ever imagine myself with a baby bump :cry:

thought go out to you all xx


----------



## bethyb

Hey ladies,
I have had so many mixed emotions while trying for a baby, elated when I have had positive pregancy tests to pure fear to even sneeze in case id somehow put myself at risk of having a miscarriage. Ive prayed and cried and hid my feelings from my friends as I felt such a failure and scared to think id never have the baby I wanted so much. My miscarriages will always be there and my babys will always be with me, I dont think you can appriciate how much it effects you unless u have had one so im feeling for you girls so much.
If u look at the date I posted this ull see it was 2 years ago and Im please to say I now have a 11 month old baby girl who has just brought so much happiness with her its helped me deal with all of my sadness. I think my angels a lot still but I know ill see them one day.
Dont give up, I had two mmc in a row (4 in total) and then I feel pregnant with my baby girl. Im praying for you all and sending you all baby dust - Ladies sent me some on here and it worked. 
Lots of love xxxx


----------



## bethyb

mouseymo said:


> i have just had my second mc and cant describe the pain i am feeling. just pain is the only way to explain it, and i keep thinking when will i have a baby? sadly i cant ever imagine myself with a baby bump :cry:
> 
> thought go out to you all xx

Stay strong sweetheart xxx


----------



## honey08

so sorry 4 u:hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

I just found out yesterday that i've had my 2nd MMC in a row, my 1st one was in December, which we found out about the day before xmas eve... what a great xmas we had...!

They said I should try and wait for the baby to pass naturally as I had a D & C In Jan and they are worried about scaring my cervix. So I'm waiting 10 days and then going back. I just started spotting today, although in Dec I started spotting and then bleeding, I bled on xmas eve, day, boxing day and the day after went for a scan on NYE and nothing had come out which is why we had the D&C. Hopefully that won't happen this time... fingers crossed!

We've also decided to give my body a rest for 6 months and hopefully 3rd time will the be the charm!

xx


----------



## bethyb

Aww hun.. I had a eprc procedure on my first and with my second it happened at home. I hope you have lots of support honey. thinking of u xx


----------



## Kessa

Hi there,
I was recently made redunandant from my job, at which point i found out i was pregnant. My partner & i where over the moon, we had been planning to start a family.. Everything was fine and i experienced no problems. I went for my fisrt scan only too be told my baby had no heart beat i was 10weeks but they said my baby had died at 8, this was so heartbreaking, i was so exicted by the thought of bring a mom, then for this to happen, it was alot to deal with. This happened in beginning of march 2010 & for the next couple of months i just felt empty & lonely although my partner was by my side. We decided to try again & in july 2010 i found out i was pregnant again. This time round i didnt want to get to over exicted because of my previous miscarrige, so my partner & i didnt make any plans or even talk about it too much. I worried everyday but tried not to get stressed out. We went for our 1st early scan & we got to see our babys heartbeat, i was over joyed to see our baby was doing well..we were then sent for another scan a couple of weeks later & i prayed that our baby would be ok & everything was going well again, but the nurse came back to tell us that our baby had passed away, again having no heart beat. I had no signs again that anything was wrong, & i dont understand why this keeps happening.
The docs say they wont investigate until the 3rd misacarrige which i feel is wrong, im so worried it will keep happening. As much as my partner is there for me i dont feel he understands. I feel like iv failed again, lonely & empty. There isnt anything anyone can say unless they been through this themeselves. I want to try again but im scared this will keep happening..
It doesnt feel fair, and no one can give me answers...i have to keep telling myself My angels we're called by god for greater purpose..


----------



## susywoosy

I am so sorry to hear of your losses. I'm in same position as you. I had my first m/c July 1st of this year. Didnt get a chance to see baby on scan or anything as we lost the baby at 6 and half weeks into the pregnancy. We were hurt and lost at the time but when I realised I was ovulating 3 weeks after the m/c, we decided to try again.

We assumed the 1st m/c was just bad luck, that it couldnt possibly happen again and so got PG again without even having a period. I was so shocked that i got PG again so soon but we were happy that I was PG and like you tried to stay positive but decided not to get too excited and just take things as they come.

I had arranged an early scan and assumed given I had made it to 9-10 weeks pregnant that everything would be okay. Anyway the day of the early scan, after being so excited about seeing our wee bean for the first time, I'd started bleeding lightly and having a few cramps but tried to remain positive.

By the time I'd gotten to EPAU for early scan, the cramps had increased and I knew it wasn't looking good. As I had predicted, the scan showed baby had died at 7 weeks and I was miscarrying again.

Fortunately for me, the nurses etc were great and I'm attending hospital on Monday for some tests to see if they can locate a problem. They are running some blood work and said that although this would normally happen after 3 m/c's, they were happy to offer me these tests bcos I had, had 2 m/c's in a row.

I lost my 2nd angel just over 2 weeks ago and I'm praying the tests reveal somethng easily remedied so as we can try again next year. I feel its too soon for us to try in the next few months as I want to recover physically and emotionally before we TTC. I think May/June next year might be right for us but if the tests reveal nothing, then I'm not sure I could take the risk again.

I do want a baby so much so maybe in time the opportunity to have a healthy pregnancy and a beautiful baby at the end of it will totally out weigh the fear of another m/c.

I would persist with trying to get tests done and I hope you get sme answers soon xxx


----------



## franks17

hey sorry to hear you've misscarried !! 

me and my partner decided to try for another baby and i fell pregnant pretty much straight away!!
i miscarried :( i was 5 weeks gone, i started to bleed and by the time i had my scan the next day all of it had come away naturally!!! i was devestated !! my son is just over 2 and not a baby anymore so i really wanted another baby to fill a gap then a month on from the misscarriage (4 weeks) i found i was pregnant again !! went to the hospital monday and they told me my baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks im 10 weeks today ive just started to bleed im booked in to have the mini op to remove the baby tomorrow im very very gutted i no how you feel to have had 2 miscarriages in a row i am wondering if i ill ever have another baby and was the loses my fault !!


----------



## lauraperrysan

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have suffered 5 miscarriages in a row after already having had one successful pregnancy. All my miscarriages were put down to bad luck. I'm now sat here feeding my 3 week old baby who was our 6th time lucky. Try not to convince yourself something is wrong, I made that assumption and it was soul destroying yet reassuring when they couldn't find a cause. Good luck ttc a sticky bean. It might be a bumpy journey to get there but it's worth all the heartache. Hugs and sticky dust to you Xx


----------



## stranger

I have no other children. I had two this year 9 months apart from each other. I have started some testing my obgyn says its very common to have 2 then go on and carry a healthy baby. Im young age 20. 

Im so sorry for your loses and I pray you have a healthy preg next! :hugs:


----------



## bethyb

Oh girls Im so sorry your hurting, I had two miscarriages and two positive pregnancy tests that didnt come to anything - baby obv didnt embed and my period came as usual (I was so desperate and getting pregnant at this point I became a little obsessed with pregnancy tests.. 
I still think theres stigma around miscarriage and I know even know I find it pretty hard to talk about it unless like u girlies u have been through it too, people are genuinely sorry but I felt they couldnt relate to me at all.. I managed to keep hold of my next preganacy and I have beautiful bouncing scarlett now and Im so glad I carried on, all my tests came back clear and I dont know why I lost my angels. 
I just tell myself they werent going to be healthy babies and god made the decision to let them go before they suffered, who knows what the reasons are but if u think u can take the chance to try again then id tell you too as Scarlett wouldnt be here now if id have given up. Sending big loves to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jfp_87

Im so sorry for your loss. I have just went through my first miscarriage and I feel awful, so I can only imagine how your hurting. Just know it isnt your fault and that there is nothing you can do. If god has blessed you with one healthy baby, and you keep trying I am sure he will bless you with another. GL and Babydust to you. Stay strong!


----------



## baby2loss

Hiya,
I have never posted on these sites.
In Jan 09 I discovered I was pregnant, and I was scared but so excited. I never would have expected to be on of those people to lose their baby, but I did. 1 week before my dating scan, I started to bleed, within 24 hours, I passed the baby, I was the only one to see my baby, and it was so disturbing, that poor little thing no more.

I had been trying ever since, and discovered I was pregnant again in Aug 10, I was scared but soo excited, all the docs told me it probably wouldn't end in miscarriage again. Low and behold I got to 11 weeks 1 day, and my worst fear dark brown clots, then nothing for a day, then I started to bleed, I went to the hospital and they confirmed the baby had died 2 weeks earlier at 9 weeks. What I do not understand is I had a scan at 6 weeks 5 days they found a heart beat, again at 8 weeks 5 days everything seemed fine, the thought that 2 day or so later my baby died, and I had been walking round with a dead baby for 2 weeks. I ended up having a bad bleed, and was rushed in to hospital where they used forceps to remove the baby - they have said they will run tests on the foetus.

the nurses all say it doesn't mean it will happen again, but as I have no kids it feels as though I will never be a mum. Im not coping too well, and can't see past anything but tryin to conceive for so long, and miscarriage everytime. Can anyone offer advice, I really need some.

Thanks


----------



## Lucia

I had two missed miscarriages in a row (both within a year). I am now on pregnancy #3 and hoping for the best....I know how hard it is to lose one after another and how badly it makes you feel about yourself....You just have to believe that it will happen and keep faith. That's the only thing keeping me going really.


----------



## baby2loss

Hiya,

I hope all goes well for you this time, how far along are you?

Did you get all the statistics and it won't happen again thrown at you when it happened both times.

I am crossing everything for you, and hope all goes well


----------



## mpepe32

baby2loss said:


> Hiya,
> I have never posted on these sites.
> In Jan 09 I discovered I was pregnant, and I was scared but so excited. I never would have expected to be on of those people to lose their baby, but I did. 1 week before my dating scan, I started to bleed, within 24 hours, I passed the baby, I was the only one to see my baby, and it was so disturbing, that poor little thing no more.
> 
> I had been trying ever since, and discovered I was pregnant again in Aug 10, I was scared but soo excited, all the docs told me it probably wouldn't end in miscarriage again. Low and behold I got to 11 weeks 1 day, and my worst fear dark brown clots, then nothing for a day, then I started to bleed, I went to the hospital and they confirmed the baby had died 2 weeks earlier at 9 weeks. What I do not understand is I had a scan at 6 weeks 5 days they found a heart beat, again at 8 weeks 5 days everything seemed fine, the thought that 2 day or so later my baby died, and I had been walking round with a dead baby for 2 weeks. I ended up having a bad bleed, and was rushed in to hospital where they used forceps to remove the baby - they have said they will run tests on the foetus.
> 
> the nurses all say it doesn't mean it will happen again, but as I have no kids it feels as though I will never be a mum. Im not coping too well, and can't see past anything but tryin to conceive for so long, and miscarriage everytime. Can anyone offer advice, I really need some.
> 
> Thanks

I am so sorry:hugs: I really have no advice as I have just gone through my second m/c and am not coping really well either but I just wanted you to know you are not alone. I have no children yet either and wonder too if I'll ever have a successful pregnancy. Just try to keep your mind occupied and give yourself time to heal.


----------



## baby2loss

Hiya
Thanks for your comments.
Lets hope one day we are both on here giving other women hope. To say it can happen.
x


----------



## Claire788

Yup, my Lo was my 3rd time lucky rainbow baby! Only difference is, my gyne told me to take baby aspirin l! Voilà!


----------



## baby2loss

Hiya,
Thanks for the encouragement. The only thing I want to ask, did they tell you to take that because of blood tests they did on you. I asked several different nurses whilst I was in hospital, and they said don't take baby aspirin, I will speak to my doc when I go Tues, but I get the feeling they will say don't take it. Did your gyn tell you pro's and cons for taking it?


----------



## bethyb

I was told not to take it, think it varies but if ur concerened speak to ur doctor, i broke down on a few occasions at my local doctors and they were very good and helped put my mind at ease, my doctor says this is more common than u think although when it happens to you its very hard to comprehend and to take on board. Id say stay positive and life is a battle at times, dont give up just yet, xxxxxxxxxxxx
lucia congrats honey and goodluck, baby2loss welcome to bnb we all here if u need to talk about it x


----------



## baby2loss

Thnks bethyb
I hope 1 day in the near future I go on to have a healthy baby like you.
Did you take aspirin?
x


----------



## cacahuete

i guess i should also add to this post... i have just had my second mc in 8 months, and i too dont have any kids yet, they are bringing me back in in 6 weeks to take some bloods to see what my hormone levels are, and then hopefully we will try again, i have heard so many people go on about baby asprin, i think i am defnitily gonna look into it!


----------



## baby2loss

At least they have agreed to do some blood tests. I rang the doctor last week, and asked them over the phone, they said point blank no, until iv lost another. But I have an appt with a different doc tomorrow, so Il see what they say.
All I can say is the home ovulation tests i started 2 months before I conceived said I was ovulating but the doc said not, then the month after the home test said the same as the month before and I conceived, so maybe there is something with my hormones. I'm just scared it will take me over a year to get preg again, and then the same end result. I'm wondering whether to give it one more shot then give up, cos it doesn't look as tho its meant to be for me. Any other subject and I would just keep going, but I am so sensitive on this subject, the only thing really that can break me - other than that im ice queen haha


----------



## MrsWez

I had one missed miscarriage and two miscarriages since then and have never seen a fetal heartbeat. When I was much younger I lost a healthy daughter at 20 weeks to an incompetent cervix. Each one has broken my heart and now when I see a :bfp: The only thing I feel is dread and fear. I am hoping for a baby at the end of this long, hard journey. 

I am hoping we all get our much loved and long awaited rainbow babies. :flower:


----------



## baby2loss

Well I went to the docs today, and she has said she can't refer me to the hosp for tests because they will refuse me until i have lost a 3rd baby. She has agreed to do the clotting blood tests, and progesterone general check. I mentioned aspirin, and she didnt say absolutely do not take it, but she didnt say just take it either, she said lets see what the blood tests say. She has also said we can try straight away dont have to wait a cycle, it would be perfect if i fell preg straight away, but with my past two, bith have taken over a year to conceive, and both ended in miscarriage, I hope hope hope to fall preg before xmas, and finally get my bundle 9 months later. So will book myself in for the blood nurse, and see what comes back. Fingers crossed.....

good news is i dont feel as much like doing myself in today, finally someone is willing to try and help me...


----------



## bethyb

Ive seen fetal heartbeats on both of the babies I lost which I think is a joy and yet adds to the pain.. :(
I think you just have to stay focused and only you will know when you have reached the end of the road, I think some things in life are a climb and who knows what next year will bring. will remember u girlies in my prayers xxx


----------



## BexLund

hello, 

i am so sorry to hear of your losses. myself and partner lee have been trying for a baby for a year and a half now. we have had 2 miscarriages in a row,

The first was very early on which is called a chemical pregnancy, i was 6 weeks!

The second was even more heartbreaking, i carried for 13weeks and was told the baby was not alive at my 3month scan....

The forums and support here online helped immensely....

My thoughts are with you all, 
kindest regards Bex


----------



## mpepe32

baby 2 loss - I took the plunge and started taking aspirin 2 days ago just incase....


----------



## mummy2anangel

so sorry your having to go through this, i had MMC in february and just found out on wednesday that this pregnancy is a blighted ovum, the lady in EPU said it will have stopped growing at 6 weeks and absorbed back into my body leaving just the sac behind, trying not to lose hope though i will get my baby one day, i already havea 5year old son so i know i can carry to term good luck sweetie xx


----------



## juliejules

I've had 3 missed miscarriages in a row now. Has anyone had answers as to why this may happen? Something must be stopping the pregnancy from progressing - the embryo must be embedding ok as I have to have D & C's each time to remove them. Has anyone gone through the tests they do after 3 miscarriages??

J x


----------



## Rhi 778

Hello

I ve just suffered two miscarriages in a row - one at the beginning of September at 6 + 1 and then the second last week at 5 + 4 (approx - as i fell pregnant immediately after the first miscarriage i can only guess the date from ovulation timing). 

I m desperate to start trying again straight away but worried that getting pregnant so quickly after the first one in some way caused the second miscarriage (although i do know people that have done this and been fine - so not sure this was the reason..). 

Please can i ask what everyone did - or what they were advised to do after a second?

I m seeing my GP tomorow to see if i can have tests - at least if nothing is wrong it will put my mind at ease and i can hopefully relax that next time might be ok - and if there is anything wrong hopefully it can be treated. I will let you know what i m advised. At the moment i m panicking that maybe i have toxyplasmosis from my gorgeous cat (and so scared to even touch him!) and that caused them .. i also know i have slightly elevated pro lactin levels so i m not sure if this has been a factor.. i was also for some weird reason convinced the worst would happen when i became pregnant the first time and worked myself into such a state - and sadly my worst fears came true.. so then when it came to the second, while i tried desperately to relax knowing how common one M/C is having had one before i was still petrified and then again it happened .. 

rhi
xx


----------



## mpepe32

:hugs: rhi

Hope you get some answers. I had 2 in a row TTC#1 and they will not test me until 3. I guess it depends on where you live. I hope your 3rd time is lucky and you won't need to be tested!


----------



## bubble35

Sorry to hear about your loss. I have just had a missed mc thought we were 10 weeks but baby stopped growing at 7 weeks and had to have ERPC. Had a chemical mc over a year ago and suspect 2 more but won't test till at least 2 weeks late with period it's too hard to cope. We have a beautiful 3 year old boy and feel totally blessed to have him, would love to give him a brother or sister. Been trying for 18 months and have history of fertility problems so feeling like might have to be grateful for what we have so much luckier than many of you who don't have any children. Hugs to you all and hoping for healthy pg and babies x


----------



## allthingspink

I had 2 in a row a few years back. The first I found out on my 3 month scan and was devastated, I had never heard of them and my body was still telling me I was pregnant. I wouldnt have a d and c and didnt actually lose my baby until a month later.
The following time I was sent for an early scan at 7 weeks and a heartbeat was there but at the 3 month scan no hearbeat was found. This I found was harder but I had a d and c this time.
My doc sent me for loads of tests which all came back fine.
I tried again and said if it hapened again that was it. I was lucky and got my lil boy no problems and 7 years later had a lil girl as well.
It is still heartbreaking though and you think the pain will never go but it does eventually although will never forget the 2 i lost. xxxx


----------



## kanga

Hi Hun, I have. I also had thought it might be toxomas and loads of other things.

I asked my doc to send me for the mc testing which he did, and it all came back negative, so there are no known reasons for my losses.

Lots of people are 'third time lucky' and I hope that will be true for you x

have you seen this ? https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-10880232

I dont think getting pg so soon after your last mc will have caused your second loss.

Some ladies try baby aspirin but there is no evidence this helps you to maintain a pregnancy unless you have diagnosed blood clotting problems. If I were you i would push for the mc testing

gl x


----------



## Rhi 778

thanks Kanga and allthingspink - it is hugely reassuring knowing that there are other people out there who have gone on to be ok 3 rd time around - can i just ask whether you both started trying again straight away or waited?

i will have a look at the BBC article - thank you for the link

my GP has got me a referral appointment which is great - although it is subject to the doctor feeling it is appropriate to see me (so the letter is just an automated thing..) but hopefully he will agree, fingers crossed ..

x


----------



## Rhi 778

i pressed submit too early - whoops! 

thank you for the baby aspirin tip - i have read about this so will ask my doctor about that ..

i m so so sorry for both your losses - it really is horrible and really the only people who can understand are those who have been through it ...

I have been reassured that things will be ok and trying to stay positive and think positive (it s hard though) - and it really helps reading the 3rd time lucky club thread to hear their stories proving it can turn out ok ...

it will happen for us Kinga - it must be really reassuring to know that nothing is wrong - obviously it s natural to assume there is .. 

take care xx


----------



## allthingspink

The 3rd time I waited, I think it was about a year but really needed that time to get my emotions in order.


----------



## Round2

I just read through this entire thread and I'm finding is some comforting. I was diagnosed with my 2nd MMC in a row yesteraday and I thought that I was alone. I had a healthy pregnancy with my first and now I just can't believe I'm at this point.

Bethany B - thank you so much for coming back to update. It gives me hope that this is not an uncommon thing.


----------



## zih

bethyb said:


> Hey ladies,
> I have had so many mixed emotions while trying for a baby, elated when I have had positive pregancy tests to pure fear to even sneeze in case id somehow put myself at risk of having a miscarriage. Ive prayed and cried and hid my feelings from my friends as I felt such a failure and scared to think id never have the baby I wanted so much. My miscarriages will always be there and my babys will always be with me, I dont think you can appriciate how much it effects you unless u have had one so im feeling for you girls so much.
> If u look at the date I posted this ull see it was 2 years ago and Im please to say I now have a 11 month old baby girl who has just brought so much happiness with her its helped me deal with all of my sadness. I think my angels a lot still but I know ill see them one day.
> Dont give up, I had two mmc in a row (4 in total) and then I feel pregnant with my baby girl. Im praying for you all and sending you all baby dust - Ladies sent me some on here and it worked.
> Lots of love xxxx

Thank you so much for posting your update! It gives me such hope. We just had a missed miscarraige at 8 weeks - no heartbeat, and a slow heartbeat at 6 weeks (80bpm). I was in denial at first, hoping that the ultrasound tech had made a mistake. But, after decreasing pregnancy symptoms, I had to come to terms with our loss and just grieve. We are trying again immediately, as we are both 40 and don't feel that we should need to wait longer. I have had 2 successful pregnancies (11 and 13 years ago) and we adopted our daughter. But, DH doesn't have any children of his own - so this is really important for us. Anyway, thanks for giving me hope and sending baby dust... Baby dust to everybody... Hugs!


----------



## bethyb

Yes Its such a painful thing to go through isnt it, losing my babies were the toughest times in my life, not only losing my beautiful babies but the constant fear of never having another baby stayed with me all the time.
There are many women on here that have had many miscarriages and gone on to have a healthy happy pregnancy. I read and read after my miscarriages in search of hope.. I think I will always worry while im pregnant but never give up hope chicken, Thinking of u and yes lots of baby dust on its way, all the best xxx


----------



## LilButton

bethyb said:


> both of mine were missed miscarriages, although this time i miscarried naturally at home. We have a two year old already but i cant take it in, everything i read the first time said id prob go on to have a healthy pregnancy and i cant believe its happened, i saw babys heartbeat two weeks ago. Im going to try again after my period although im hurting now..


Hi hun, as you said in your pp, you already have a 2yr old son, so you know you can carry to term.. that is a positive thing!! :hugs:
I had 2 mc's .. my first at 6weeks, didnt even know i was pregnant, to us at the time it was a blessing as we were young, living with parents and had no jobs, had a d&c, my 2nd was a blighted ovum, my 12week scan showed baby had stopped developing at 9weeks, and had to have a ERPOC, then 6months later i got pregnant with my daughter, a beautiful baby girl we doted on, then sadly just after she turned 1, we suffered another mc .. a chemical pregnancy, then another miricle my son, healthy and growing strong with each scan, and now sadly were going through a hellish time with another questionable blighted ovum, which in my heart i know its over but scans still showing inconclusive.. so yes you can have a healthy pregnancy after 2 losses! I pray you a healthy conception and pregnancy when you are ready again.. and of course a screaming healthy little bundle to make your dreams come true very soon! :hugs: Take Care! xx


----------



## LilButton

im sorry i just read your last post :) congratulations hun.. im very happy you got your princess 

*i must read the whole thread before posting* lol
x


----------



## bethyb

Hun, Sorry to hear of ur losses, i think i will follow a similar path, having had my miscarriages i think i was so overwelmed to have a full term little girl ita made the whole pregnacy miracle all the more real and i hope one day im blessed wirh number three. Thinking of, not knowing is so tough x


----------



## mdjoy

I had 2 healthy pregnancies then had 2 m/c in a row. One natural at 7wks 9/13/10 and then a mmc at 19 weeks 6/18/11, my baby died at 14 weeks. I am too scared to have any others. I know i have had 2 healthy baby's but I think there must be something wrong with me now even though my youngest is 15 months. I think I would probably m/c again. Or sit around in fear wondering if I am walking around with a dead baby in me for the whole pg! I think I would be a nervous wreck if I ended up pg again! My dr's office would be my new home...


----------



## LilButton

bethyb said:


> Hun, Sorry to hear of ur losses, i think i will follow a similar path, having had my miscarriages i think i was so overwelmed to have a full term little girl ita made the whole pregnacy miracle all the more real and i hope one day im blessed wirh number three. Thinking of, not knowing is so tough x

Bethy, you never know what life will bring you, take each day as it comes and remain positive, thats how i woke up yesterday.. stay focused and positive, trying not to let the bad times shadow my mood.. good luck with your future pregnancies, i wish you all the best :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

I thought I would give a quick update. I had 2 mmc one in Dec 09 and another in May 10, both of which I had to have D & C's for. I was going to give my body 6 months to recover, but am happy to say that I got pregnant in June 10 and now have a very happy little boy called Brody.

I'm hopeful that we will have a 3rd baby in 2013, fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone out there, I hope my story gives you some hope

xx


----------



## bethyb

lovely to hear this story - that you have had a beautiful little boy! xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I've had two miscarriages in a row now and just been for testing this week. The results will take 6-8 weeks to come back. Im hoping so much that we get to the bottom of this and are 3rd time lucky. So many success stories on here and although none of my "real life " friends have been through this , on this forum it makes me realise just how common it is and that we're not alone x


----------



## yangamm

Hi

I've never posted on one of these forums before, but read them for support, which they do. Just going through miscarraige #2 (~ 7 weeks)... #1 (~ 4 weeks) was 4 months ago. We've been trying, so the pregnancy tests were ready for action and all positive (defo keeping Clearblue in business). I cant believe it as I tried to stay so positive this time around, passed the point at which the first miscarraige happened and took each day at a time, and then the dreaded bleeding started. I've got some blood tests as maybe there is still a TINY hope that its not, but I really know the ans.....its just so unfair. I have a beautiful little 20 month old girl who makes me so happy so am thinking of her. But it still hurts.
Its nice to see that there are other people there who have gone through the same thing and have positive news to report at the other end of things


----------



## Rowan75

hey hon so sorry for your losses - I've hoping we're third time lucky and touch wood things are going ok up to now - the worry is there every day of course but you do what you can to ease the nerves - we have a doppler and lots of scans and count our milestones as we pass them and we Hope 

fingers crossed all will turn out well for you x


----------



## bethyb

Im the only one in my circle of friends to have had multiple miscarriages, its so lonley and yes i total agree this site has really supported me. I had karyotyping testing and all came back ok so no medical reasons for my miscarriages.. rowan very wise but congrats lovely! X


----------

